# Taxes



## Icbags (Jun 16, 2018)

If I made 17k but only took home 11k with Uber will I have to pay taxes or will I receive a tax return?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Icbags said:


> If I made 17k but only took home 11k with Uber will I have to pay taxes or will I receive a tax return?



What is your gross sales?
What is your expenses? The 6k difference is only Uber fees, you have mileage that can be deducted as expenses along with other possible deductions.
Gross Sales - expenses = self employment income.
If net self employment income is over $400 you need to file a tax return because of self employment taxes that are due. 
Do you have a W-2 job or other income? 
Your self employment income will get added to any W-2 income (or other income) to determine you Federal (and possibly State) Income Tax liability.

No taxes are held out of your rideshare income therefore there is no taxes to refund. Much more information is required to determine if you will have any tax liability.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

There're a lot of threads here on this subject, and your question is a bit vague. But in general you will pay taxes on your gross income minus deductions and business expenses. And if your withholding plus whatever you've prepaid exceeds your tax liability, you will receive a refund (not a "return") of the difference.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

How much you make is not the primary factor in determining how much you will owe from this income.

What market you are in
What class of vehicle you drive
What % of your pings are surge/boost fares
Any other income you have


Literally...

Orlando uberX driver with $50,000 in non-surge fares and no other income
VS
Seattle driver with another job and $1000 in ride-share revenue driving uber Select with mostly surges.


The Seattle driver will owe MORE money IN JUST FEDERAL TAXES (THAT'S RIGHT... JUST IRS TAXES)


----------

